# Painting! (project)



## kdogg331 (Jul 3, 2014)

I painted the dog house today 

It's still not perfect, as it needs another coat obviously, but I still think it turned out great. 

Next step is to clean it out and redo a lot of stuff. 

Currently there's tarps, some dog toys, lights, the dog toys are in a big bin, etc., all sorts of random crap, so we need to clean it and throw stuff out or put it elsewhere. 

It also hasn't really been maintained so the squirrels have chewed them inside roof and the floor and back are sort of rotting. There's leaves inside and spiders and ants EVERYWHERE, and I'm pretty sure something lives underneath it. And my dad just redid the roof a few years ago but its sagging so could probably be redone again.

SO. 

Even though it's not very big, it's a pretty big project and kind of dangerous to clean out - who knows what's in there and what's gonna get mad were invading its home. Lol 

But it needs to be done. 

It's cute and goes with the house so we can't really just destroy it plus I like it but it could be redone. 

Perhaps the dog will finally use it (our old dog never did, hence why it's storage, and now Gator never had a chance to try it) or I could use it for chickens, goats, or rabbits or something. May be a bit small for goats but I will find a way to use it for -something- and make this renovation worth it. Lol 

I was supposed to paint it a few years ago but always said it was a guys job or too hot but ayyyy.

So yeah. 

If I can figure out how to post pics, I will. Lol


----------



## jk47 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sound like a project thats will keep you busy for a while


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 3, 2014)

It will indeed


----------



## Sumi (Jul 5, 2014)

It sounds like your dogs will have a lovely home by the time you're done! If you want to upload pics here, the easiest way is to drag and drop images from your computer. See here:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/forum-feature-spotlight-drag-drop-uploading.28391/


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 5, 2014)

I hope so!! He can be a bit of a spoiled brat so I hope he likes it! Lol maybe if I involve him in the renovation and let him sniff out the critters he'll be more interested. He has tried to climb in after them but can't. 

And thanks for the tip! does that work on a tablet? Because my computer broke.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 5, 2014)

I haven't visited the forum using a a tablet, but give it a try? I've gone digging a bit and found another pic upload how-to, in case it doesn't: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-upload-pictures-attachments-images-to-byh.27262/


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you for all the help


----------



## greybeard (Jul 6, 2014)

Leaves and stuff inside??
Careful.
'Tis the season for Sssssssnakessss and venomous Ssserpentssssssss.


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes!! I'll definitely be careful. Luckily, I don't think we have too many, if any, snakes here but there were a lot of spiders and there's probably mice or something so I'll definitely still be careful. There's rattlesnakes in the way western part of the state but not here. And no scorpions or anything like that. I've lived here 18 years (I'm 20, born in another state) and I've only seen 2 snakes here and they were garter snakes lol


----------



## kdogg331 (Jul 7, 2014)

But it's most definitely prime habitat for something


----------

